# Grafikkarte aufrüsten - Jetzt oder auf neue Modelle warten? Kauftipps zu aktuellen Gamer-Grafikkarten



## AntonioFunes (30. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Grafikkarte aufrüsten - Jetzt oder auf neue Modelle warten? Kauftipps zu aktuellen Gamer-Grafikkarten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Grafikkarte aufrüsten - Jetzt oder auf neue Modelle warten? Kauftipps zu aktuellen Gamer-Grafikkarten


----------



## aliman91 (30. August 2014)

Ich kenne mich mit Hardware überhaupt nicht aus, also folgende Frage:
Kann ich jede Grafikkarte in jedes System stecken, oder muss ich da auf bestimmte Faktoren achten? Hab mir ein Komplettsystem gekauft (ich weiß- das sollte man nicht tun  )


----------



## Spassbremse (30. August 2014)

Neusten Meldungen zufolge wird es übrigens keine 880, 870 oder 860 geben - NVidia hat anscheinend beschlossen, die "8" zu überspringen und wird im September gleich die "900"-Serie präsentieren.

Quelle: Only at VC: NVIDIA to skip GeForce 800 series, GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970 mid-September | VideoCardz.com


----------



## DerBloP (30. August 2014)

aliman91 schrieb:


> Kann ich jede Grafikkarte in jedes System stecken, oder muss ich da auf  bestimmte Faktoren achten? Hab mir ein Komplettsystem gekauft (ich weiß-  das sollte man nicht tun  )


Das kommt drauf an, wann du das System gekauft hast. Alte Systeme haben zB noch den PCI Grafikkarten Slot, wärend "neuere" den PCI-Express haben. 
Aber wenn du deinen Rechner seit ca. 4-5 Jahren hast, sollte es ein PCI-E sein. Dennoch bringt dir eine Neue Grafikkarte Herzlich wenig, wenn die CPU und der Arbeitsspeicher zu langsam ist. Hier spielt alles zusammen eine Große Rolle.
Sag mir welche CPU und welchen Arbeitsspeicher, bei wieviel Ghz und Mhz du hast, und ich kann dir ja eine empfehlung abgeben. Dazu lade dir am besten CPU-Z runter:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/CPU-Z_13011109.html
Natürlich gibts noch HWINFO oder HWMONITOR aber die sind für einen leien nicht so opimal mMn.
Natürlich ist meine Meinung ohne Gewehr, und ich bin auch nicht vor Fehlern gefeit, deswegen hole dir mehrere Meinungen ein.





Spassbremse schrieb:


> Neusten Meldungen zufolge wird es übrigens keine 880, 870 oder 860 geben - NVidia hat anscheinend beschlossen, die "8" zu überspringen und wird im September gleich die "900"-Serie präsentieren.
> 
> Quelle: Only at VC: NVIDIA to skip GeForce 800 series, GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970 mid-September | VideoCardz.com


Na Toll, somit werden sich meine 670ér vom Namen her noch älter anhören als sie es sind, da bekomme ich ja jetzt schon Spass drann wenn ich sie verkaufen will...


----------



## Spassbremse (30. August 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Na Toll, somit werden sich meine 670ér vom Namen her noch älter anhören als sie es sind, da bekomme ich ja jetzt schon Spass drann...



Ohne es beweisen zu können, ich glaube fest daran, dass die Marketingstrategen genau solche Überlegungen in ihre Strategie mit einbezogen haben.


----------



## DerBloP (30. August 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ohne es beweisen zu können, ich glaube fest daran, dass die Marketingstrategen genau solche Überlegungen in ihre Strategie mit einbezogen haben.



Ja hatte es nochmal Editiert bevor ich deinen neuen Post gelesen habe. Stimmt doch meine beiden 670 im Sli packen das gleiche wie eine 780ti (mal sind meine besser malo die 780ti) aber erzähl das mal den Leuten wenn man die verkaufen will... Boa sind doch schon die 970ér draußen, ich gib dir nen zwanni bar auf Kralle 

Aber halt für 400, da hole ich mir die 960ér ...uff


----------



## aliman91 (30. August 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Sag mir welche CPU und welchen Arbeitsspeicher, bei wieviel Ghz und Mhz du hast.....



CPU: Intel Core i5 3350P @ 3,10 Ghz
RAM: DDR3 4 GB

Wenn du das meinst...?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. August 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Neusten Meldungen zufolge wird es übrigens keine 880, 870 oder 860 geben - NVidia hat anscheinend beschlossen, die "8" zu überspringen und wird im September gleich die "900"-Serie präsentieren.
> 
> Quelle: Only at VC: NVIDIA to skip GeForce 800 series, GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970 mid-September | VideoCardz.com



Immerhin machen sie es diesmal so und nicht wie damals bei der 9000er-Reihe.
Da war nämlich die 9800 GT exakt die gleiche Karte wie die legendäre 8800 GT, nur mit einer anderen Zahl drauf.


----------



## DerBloP (30. August 2014)

aliman91 schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i5 3350P @ 3,10 Ghz
> RAM: DDR3 4 GB
> 
> Wenn du das meinst...?


Oha, ist wohl doch ein wenig Komplizierter als ich dachte 
Damit meine ich den "P" Prozessor, der eine dedizierte Grafikkarte vorraussetzt. Weche Karte hast du denn verbaut? Darüber hinaus, ist das "P" Modell schlecht fürs overclocking geeignet somit bleibst du bei deinen 3,1 Ghz kleben, es geht zwar auch gut bis 3,6Ghz, wo du aber wahrscheinlich wiederum einen Neuen Kühler bräuchtest. Somit würde ich dir eine höchstens eine AMD r9 270x für <150 Euro oder eine GTX 760 <185 Euro empfehlen, wenn du nicht schon ein ähnliches equivalent verbaut hast.
Tut mir Leid, aber hier muß ich auch Kapitulieren, bzw lohnt sich der aufwand wenig. Eher würde ich versuchen den Rechner irgendwie zu verkaufen, und dir günstige aber dafür gescheite Komponenten zu zu legen.

EDIT: Und natürlcih weiß ich auch nicht wie dein Tower ausschaut, nicht das diese da überhaubt nicht reinpassen, von der Größe her.


----------



## DerBloP (30. August 2014)

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber evtl klappst du meinen post ja nicht mehr auf...

Meine Vorstellung, die auch einigermaßen Zukunftsicher bzw Aufrüstbar ist...
i7 4470K - 270 Euro
GTX 770 - 270 Euro
Mainboard - 80 Euro 
Arbeitsspeicher - 60 Euro (8GB)
Kühler - 50 Euro
Gehäuse - 50 Euro
Netzteil - 70 Euro

Alles  in allem ca 850 Euro...bist dann aber mit dem i7 auf der Sicheren  Seite..die 770 kannst du irgendwann verkaufen und den Arbeitsspeicher  erweitern wenn nötig.
Wenn du jetzt noch deinen alten rechner irgendwie an den Mann bringst für 350-400 Euro (falls du einen findest  )
bist du mit 450-500 Euro mit einem gutem System bestückt.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

aliman91 schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i5 3350P @ 3,10 Ghz
> RAM: DDR3 4 GB
> 
> Wenn du das meinst...?



Also, die CPU ist "modern", da hast Du 100 pro den passenden Steckplatz für ne gute Grafikkarte - die Frage wäre nur: was für ein Netzteil hast du? Am besten mal den PC aufmachen und seitlich aufs Netzteil schauen, da sollten Daten stehen. Und: wie lang dürfte eine Grafikkarte ungefähr sein, bevor sie vorne mit etwas im Gehäuse kollidieren würde? Die Vermutlich hast Du jetzt schon eine Grafikkarte drin, weil Dein Prozessor nämlich keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat - die Karte erkennst Du daran, dass an ihrem hinten aus dem Gehäuse rausschauenden Ende das Monitorkabel drankommt. 

Wenn Du das in Erfahrung bringst plus ein Budget, was Du ausgeben willst, könnte man Dir sagen, was Du nehmen könntest (bzw. steht ja im Special drin  )


----------



## Spassbremse (30. August 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Ja hatte es nochmal Editiert bevor ich deinen neuen Post gelesen habe. Stimmt doch meine beiden 670 im Sli packen das gleiche wie eine 780ti (mal sind meine besser malo die 780ti) aber erzähl das mal den Leuten wenn man die verkaufen will... Boa sind doch schon die 970ér draußen, ich gib dir nen zwanni bar auf Kralle



Ohne hier eine neue Diskussion aufmachen zu wollen, aber ich würde mir persönlich nie ein SLI-Gespann in den Rechner packen, da das einfach zu ineffizient ist. Eine starke Single-CPU verbraucht fast immer deutlich weniger Strom als zwei schwächere Karten, die zwar im Verbund die gleiche Performance bieten, aber dafür zuviel Saft aus der Steckdose ziehen. Ich persönlich kaufe immer in etwa "obere Mittelklasse" bei Grafikkarten und wechsle sie ca. im 2-Jahres-Takt, zumal dann noch meistens einen halbwegs ordentlichen Gebrauchtpreis erzielen kann.


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Immerhin machen sie es diesmal so und nicht wie damals bei der 9000er-Reihe.
> Da war nämlich die 9800 GT exakt die gleiche Karte wie die legendäre 8800 GT, nur mit einer anderen Zahl drauf.



naja, umlabeln machen die doch aber auch immer beim Generationswechsel der OEM Lowest-Level Karten



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ohne hier eine neue Diskussion aufmachen zu wollen, aber ich würde mir persönlich nie ein SLI-Gespann in den Rechner packen, da das einfach zu ineffizient ist. Eine starke Single-CPU verbraucht fast immer deutlich weniger Strom als zwei schwächere Karten, die zwar im Verbund die gleiche Performance bieten, aber dafür zuviel Saft aus der Steckdose ziehen. Ich persönlich kaufe immer in etwa "obere Mittelklasse" bei Grafikkarten und wechsle sie ca. im 2-Jahres-Takt, zumal dann noch meistens einen halbwegs ordentlichen Gebrauchtpreis erzielen kann.



vorallem hat man nicht sowas wie Mikroruckler
Außerdem kommt da noch dazu, das der Nicht-Enthusiasten eh nicht von SLI Profitieren, das kann man nur machen wenn man bereit ist viel Geld in ein System zu stecken weil man 4k und/oder Downsampling machen will, aber zu denken man würde da Sparen oder irgendwas ist falsch


----------



## DerBloP (30. August 2014)

Also A: habe ich mir mein gespann vor gut zwei jahren gekauft, wo es nunmal keine 780ti gab... somit erübrigt sich das man sich lieber eine Singlekarte holt. Zum anderen würde ich mich schon als Enthusiast bezeichnen, da ich auch in 3D@1080p@60FPS zocke und nicht so eine Lully kacke wie Nvidia Play oder dergleichen, nämlich Tridef. Dann noch das Thema mit den Micro-Rucklern, die seit dem GK104 Chipsatz gänzlich entfallen.  Natürlich würde ich mir heute auch eine 780ti anstatt zwei 670ér holen, aber bevor ich das mache, kaufe ich mir lieber zwei 780ti 
Denn ich bin absoluter verfächter von Highest Anti Aliasing und kann auch garnicht mehr unter 60FPS "Konstant" zocken. Dafür bin ich halt zu verwöhnt bzw. möchte ich es einfach nicht mehr. Ich hasse Flimmernde und Flackernde Bilder. Zuguterletzt kommt ja bald Oculus Rift, und wenn man sich das mal so durchliest, ist es genau wie ich sagte.. man brauch eine Abnorme Hardware, deshalb sehe ich auch zu, das ich mir dann Höchstwahrscheinlich zwei 970er zulege, um die "Vorgeschriebenen" (Ja ich weiß geht auch weniger) 75FPS zu halten.
Wie gesagt, meine Karten haben gute Dinge in den letzten zwei Jahren verichtet, und tuhen es immer noch. Und zum Thema "Ich persönlich kaufe immer in etwa "obere Mittelklasse" bei Grafikkarten und wechsle sie ca. im 2-Jahres-Takt, zumal dann noch meistens einen halbwegs ordentlichen Gebrauchtpreis erzielen kann." Ja die 670ér war doch obere Mittelklasse, es gab ja noch die 680 und die 690....also. Und wie gesagt, ich habe ja auch richtig gerechnet, also 390 Euro Pro Karte bezahlt und ich denke ich werde auch ca 170-180 Pro Karte bekommen, in etwa die hälfte. Nur schmeckt es mir trotzdem nicht, das sie nun die 800er,900er nennen. Dann sollen sie doch den Mobilen ableger 800++ nennen oder so... aber egal...kommt Zeit kommt Rat


----------



## Kratos333 (30. August 2014)

Ich werde noch lange nicht aufrüsten. Meine 7950 reicht weiterhin für alles aus   
Mein nächstes PC Spiel bei dem ich sicher einige hundert Stunden investieren werden und zwar Civ BE sollte ebenso problemlos damit laufen.

Schätze 2016 kommt bei mir eine neue Graka rein zum Release von Star Citizen

@*Spassbremse*: Stimme dir zu
Würde ich niemals machen. Stromfresser und viel zu ineffizent. Hatte früher mal eine 3870x2 und eine 4870x2 und man merkt aufjedenfall auch Microruckler. Wie das jetzt ist weis ich nicht aber mein Stromverbrauch allgemein ist schon viel zu hoch. Da brauch ich nicht auch noch zwei Grakas im Rechner...


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Ich werde noch lange nicht aufrüsten. Meine 7950 reicht weiterhin für alles aus


 jo, die hab ich auch - aber den aktuellen Preisen für ne 280X (ca +30% Leistung) reizt es mich schon etwas...  die 7950 bringt noch um die 120€, und für effektiv 100-120€ dann +30%, das ist schon nicht ohne...  ^^  





> Wie das jetzt ist weis ich nicht aber mein Stromverbrauch allgemein ist schon viel zu hoch.


 also, wenn Du nicht grad jede Tag 6-7 Stunden spielst, dann sollte der PC sicher nicht der Grund für eine hohe Stromrechnung sein    Surfen, Office usw., da zieht so ein PC um die 100W - bei 6Std JEDEN Tag sind das ca 60€ pro Jahr. Wenn Du JEDEN Tag noch ne Stunde bei Volllast spielst, hast du (ca 300W) am Ende vielleicht 80-90€ in der Summe. Das entspricht in etwa dem, was ein halbwegs moderner Standkühlschrank auch braucht. Klar merkt man das, aber es macht nicht aus ner 500€-Jahresrechnung eine von 800€  

Trotzdem würde ICH auch kein SLI machen. Die Leistung einer guten Single-GPU-Karte reicht mir immer für eine Weile aus, und dann kommt irgendwann halt mal ne neue rein.


----------



## DerBloP (30. August 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> ...Hatte früher mal eine 3870x2 und eine 4870x2 und man merkt aufjedenfall auch Microruckler...



Jungs und Mädels, ich schrieb doch schon, das Microruckler der vergangenheit angehören seit dem GK104. Was vorher war, ist vergangenheit. Wenn man sowas immer und immer wiederholt, lesen es auch andere und brabbeln das ganze nach. Also bitte...
Und zum Thema Stromverbrauch zieht eine Karte 170 Watt, zwei natürlich 340 und deine 7950 liegt bei 200...ja es sind 140 Watt mehr...ist mir egal 
Und zum Thema inefizient, kann ich mich auch nur wiederholen, das die Leistung seit dem GK104 absolut Top ist(liegt meist bei 180-200% ) zB BF3 und Crysis verdoppeln die FPS! Das liegt aber auch nicht nur an dem Chip, sondern auch an den neuen Engines, die mit Sli sehr gut Skallieren, sowie auch Star Citizen und co. 
Wie gesagt, mein Bruder hatte früher auch Crossfire ich meine auch 4870 oder so, und ja er hatte Microruckler und ja die Spiele haben meist nur 140 bis maximal 170% an mehr leistung gegeben. Aber das ist VERGANGENHEIT! So! und Schluß jetzt 

EDIT: Zur Zeit zocke ich auch ganz gerne Assetto Corsa, und habe alles auf Maximal außer Motionblur und Smoke auf Low bzw very Low...aber 8xMSAA und es Flimmerte wie Sau, aber dank SLI kann ich noch 4 bis 8xSGSSAA dazuschalten, je nachdem wieviele Gegner ich habe ~20 Ki...und mit nur einer Karte würde ich bei ca 35-45 FPS bei einer Renn Sim rumtuckern...aber mit, kann ich nunmal Kanstante 60FPS schieben, was so sein sollte 

Wollte damit auch nur sagen, das es immer darauf ankommt was man Spielt und wie man spielen will...
(d.h. Strategi, RPG und CoD  brauchen halt nicht so viel Grafikpower)


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Wollte damit auch nur sagen, das es immer darauf ankommt was man Spielt und wie man spielen will...
> (d.h. Strategi, RPG und CoD  brauchen halt nicht so viel Grafikpower)


   Das ist doch klar, es geht ja nur darum, dass man verdeutlicht: es ist eher was für "FPS-" oder "Grafikfreaks", Enthusiasten, denen die Kosten auch nicht sooo wichtig sind - für den "normalen" Gamer aber ist SLI/Crossfire auch für hohe Detailstufen bei neuesten Games nicht nötig und in Bezug auf Preis-Leistung nicht sinnvoll. Manche denken halt, es sei ggf. wirklich nötig und IMMER sinnvoll.


----------



## DerBloP (30. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...denen die Kosten auch nicht sooo wichtig sind...


OK, wie gesagt, ich will auch nicht der Recher des SLI´s sein. Es ging mir nur darum, das jedesmal wenn jemand das Thema SLI anschneidet, Wörter wie Microruckler, Inefizient und zu teuer kommen, was nicht mehr der Fall ist. Und auch der Satz, den ich gequotet habe, kann ich so nicht wirklich stehen lassen. Denn, wie gesagt ich habe meinen Rechner seit zwei Jahren, in der Zeit habe ich jede Menge guter Spiele gespielt, in einer Anständigen Auflösung plus Maxed AA und Wirklich konstanten 60FPS. 
(Wobei ich dazu sagen muß, das ich auch echt Freunde habe, wo ich ihnen den Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 gezeigt, und sie mir aber Bein auf Stein keinen Unterschied Athestieren...gibt´s auch  )
Aber weiter im Thema, Ich habe nun zwei Jahre viele Spiele in höchsten Einstellungen genießen dürfen. Jetzt wo die neuen Games rauskommen wie Assetto Corsa und co, kann ich sie immer noch auf Höchster Stufe spielen, wo ich aber eine 780ti bräuchte. Diese liegt aber bei knapp 600 Euro, also habe ich in den letzten zwei Jahren 200 Euro zum High End spielen bezahlt, was im Monat bei 24 Monaten keine Zehn Euro im Monat sind, was mir mein Hobby Wert ist. Natürlich kannst du sagen, man konnte diese auch mit einer Single 670er diese spiele spielen, aber halt mit FPS einbrüchen und ohne AA oder sehr geringem, was mich früher halt immer ein wenig traurig gemacht hat, das ich nicht volle Pulle Maxed Out genießen konnte, denn mein 670ér gespann ist mein Persönlich erstes und nicht letztes SLI gespann.
Und wenn man jetzt die Nutzen Argumentiert, dann könnte man sich ja auch eine Konsole kaufen, wenn man nicht gerade RPG oder Strategie Fan ist.
Ich meine ja nur, das sich seit der 600er Serie das Kosten und Sinn verhältnis, extrem geändert hat, gegenüber dem was davor war...


----------



## DerBloP (30. August 2014)

Junge Junge hier war aber auch der Wurm drinn, Tripple Post^^ Wahrscheinlich dank SLI


----------



## DerBloP (30. August 2014)

Aber ja, nicht jeder brauch Ultra Einstellungen um Spass am spielen zu haben...das sollte nämlich im Vordergrund stehen


----------



## Tomme9020 (30. August 2014)

ALSO ich spiele auh mit 2 GTX 670er im SLI und es is kaum ein Spiel welche beide Karten 100% ausreizen...
Mikroruckler --> negativ

Bin sehr beeindruckt von SLI Technik und werde auch dabei bleiben... es gibt keine Probleme mehr. Einzig allein dass Spielehersteller ab und an kein SLI Profil beifügen... aber das is auch nicht so schlimm. da kann man selbst nachhelfen.

Überhaupt wenn man auch in 3D spielt wie ich dann macht es schon Sinn ein SLI Profil zu haben...
Spiele in 3D zu spielen oder einen 3D Filmzu sehen ist ein Unterschied von 1 zu 100...
In Spielen ist es einfach Geiler, da man selbst agiert und steuert.... Überhaupt METRO LL und 2033 ist einfach TOP... 
Ich bleibe bei NVIDIA, die machen ihren JOB mMn einfach besser!
das sind mir dann auch die paar Euro WERT. Denn mal im Ernst... sind 20 - 50 EURO sooooooo viel Unterschied?

Weg mit Konsolen... Her mit PC Power!!!



mfg Tom


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

Tomme9020 schrieb:


> ALSO ich spiele auh mit 2 GTX 670er im SLI und es is kaum ein Spiel welche beide Karten 100% ausreizen...
> Mikroruckler --> negativ


 Ich weiß nicht, was du ausgegeben hast, aber eine R9 290 ist ca 50% schneller als eine GTX 670 und kostet 300-350€, und bei SLI hast du idR nur ca 60% Performancegewinn erwarten.   




> Überhaupt wenn man auch in 3D spielt wie ich dann macht es schon Sinn ein SLI Profil zu haben...
> Spiele in 3D zu spielen oder einen 3D Filmzu sehen ist ein Unterschied von 1 zu 100...


 Wenn Du 3D-Gaming machst, muss natürlich schon mehr Power her, da kann SLI/Crossfire dann hilfreich oder für hohe Details sogar nötig sein. Für Filme aber könntest Du ebenso gut EINE 50€-Grafikkarte nehmen, da muss die Karte ja nix 3D-mäßiges berechnen  


In Spielen ist es einfach Geiler, da man selbst agiert und steuert.... Überhaupt METRO LL und 2033 ist einfach TOP... 
Ich bleibe bei NVIDIA, die machen ihren JOB mMn einfach besser!
das sind mir dann auch die paar Euro WERT. Denn mal im Ernst... sind 20 - 50 EURO sooooooo viel Unterschied? [/QUOTE] Kommt drauf an, was man ausgeben kann - die wenigstens können ja - selbst wenn sie wollten - sich SLI/Croffire leisten. Darum geht es ja AUCH. Wenn man die Kohle hat, kann man sich natürlich auch SLI/Crossfire, meinetwegen auch 3- oder 4-fach holen plus noch einen teuren 3D-Gamingmonitor, und die Stromkosten sind dann auch wurscht


----------



## Tomme9020 (30. August 2014)

naja damals gab es noch keine 290er... ich hab die 2 karten jetzt seid 2 jahren...

und wegen filme... das war nicht so gemeint, sondern als vergleich zw, spiele und filme.... hab da nicht die graka gmeint... mir is schon klar das auch eine 30 euro karte das schafft

um 3d filme zu gucken bleib ich aber lieber beim eigenen 3d Blu ray player  und TV gerät.

3D vision ist toll von NVIDIA, kann aber nicht berichten ob AMD auch so gut in 3D Sachen ist.
hab nur einige Tests usw gelesen da schneiden beide vers ziemlich gleich ab...

wie gesagt,  ich hab auch 3 3d monitore da stehen...stromkosten sind mir auch wurscht ja... 

aber, wenn ich ein reiner ÖKO wäre dann hätt ich auch keinen PC zuhause stehen...

da geh ich lieber ab und zu mal weniger auf Sauftour bzw rauche nicht oda mach sonst was. irgendwie kann sich heutzutage eh jeder alles leisten... da zählt kein argument mehr... wenn ich ne gaming maschine hab dann kostet dies eben... genauso wie ein modellflieger mit seinem hobby geld ausgiebt und jeder andere.. und dass ist es auch im endeffekt...ein Hobbie


----------



## MichaelG (30. August 2014)

Naja solange es meine 560ti noch macht sehe ich keinen Grund für eine Aufrüstung. Sollte es dann aber nicht mehr für Spiele langen und selbst bei mittleren bis niedrigen Details die Games unspielbar werden gibts eine neue Karte. Aber bis dahin schreiben wir sicher schon (mindestens) 2015.


----------



## DerBloP (30. August 2014)

Tomme9020 schrieb:


> ...


Ich würde mich gerne mit dir informel ausstauschen "no homo!"  . Ich benutze zB Tridef...
Wenn du lust hast, schreibe mir eine PM... 
YOLO Text... 

EDIT: War eine Wette, sry dafür...aber meine Aussage steht,...wir tauschen uns aus...ich melde mich 

Um zu verstehen, ich mußte yolo und no homo in den kommentar reinbauen...sry


----------



## battschack (31. August 2014)

Tomme mach doch mal nem Bild von dein gaming PC und deine 3 3d Monitore. Ambesten Zettel dazu und mein Nick mit drauf 

Ich hab 3x 4k 3D Monitore mit meinem 3D Drucker gedruckt. Grakas sind natürlich im monitor 9stk eingebaut 
Schon soviel gelesen und meistens ist es zu 90% gelogen ;p


----------



## Tomme9020 (31. August 2014)

Und am besten noch ein bild von meiner Frau und meinen 2 Kindern oder, kann ja auch sein dass ich mir mittlerweile meine eigene reale Welt ausdenke 

Ich bin 31 jahre alt und sehe keinen Grund in irgendeinerweise irgendetwas daher zu lügen. Was ist so seltsam daran?
Traurig wie man hier gleich als Lügner bestraft wird wenn man einfach nur seinem Hobby nachgeht.
Glaubst im Ernst ich kauf mir die Sachen auf einen Schlag??? Leider verdiene auch ich kein Vermögen um mir immer "alles" auf einmal neu zu kaufen. Familie muss auch ernährt werden.

1 benq xl2720t
2 xl2420T
Mit 2 670ern auf einem msi mpower z77 mit übertaktetem 2600er "k" und 16gb und soundblaster x-fi fatality.... blabla bla das ist mein system zur zeit ja... entweder glaubst es oder nicht. 
Mir ist es ehrlich egal was du denkst, ich bin aber sicherlich nicht hier um mich als lügner zu präsentieren.
Über die jahre hinweg kommt eben was zusammen.... 

LoL wegen deinem Fantasy system....soweitbin ich dann noch net und auf 4k werde ich auch erst in einigen jahren umsteigen  vorher kommt noch die occulus rift


----------



## battschack (31. August 2014)

Habe nie gesagt das du lügst wollte nur mal deine Geräte sehen... 
Von deiner Frau usw war nie die Rede 

Pff mich gleich als Lügner abstempeln, von wegen fantasy systeme...


----------



## Tomme9020 (31. August 2014)

Na dann ist ja gut...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (31. August 2014)

Solange die Mühle noch nicht aus dem letzten Loch pfeift ist Abwarten beim Hardwarekauf eigentlich immer die beste Option.


----------



## Briareos (1. September 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> (Wobei ich dazu sagen muß, das ich auch echt Freunde habe, wo ich ihnen den Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 gezeigt, und sie mir aber Bein auf Stein keinen Unterschied Athestieren...gibt´s auch  )


Dann würde ich wahrscheinlich auch zu der Fraktion deiner Freunde zählen, da ich persönlich bisher auch keine *nennenswerten* Unterschiede festgestellt habe. 



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Solange die Mühle noch nicht aus dem letzten Loch pfeift ist Abwarten beim Hardwarekauf eigentlich immer die beste Option.


*lach* Na ja, bis es qualmt würde ich jetzt nicht warten, aber meine R9270X arbeitet in meinem System noch sehr, sehr gut und werde ich persönlich frühestens in einem Jahr über das Thema "neue Grafikkarte" nachdenken.


----------



## Filben (1. September 2014)

Die alte Mär vom Warten oder Kaufen. Zu fast jeder Zeit, auch  wenn man über die Google-Suche von Beiträgen von vor vielen Jahren herausfindet oder aktuell fragt: Ständig heißt es "warten". "Bald gibt's eine Ankündigung, warte auf die neuen Preise." "Bald gibt's neue Modelle, warte auf die neuen Preise". Wenn man kein Problem hat Spiele Wochen, Monate oder gar ein Jahr nach Release in bester Grafik zu spielen, ist das vollkommen in Ordnung. Ansonsten kommt man aus dem Warten nicht mehr heraus.

Ich halte nicht viel davon "abzuwarten". Iim konkreten jetzigen Beispiel ist es ja nicht so, als ob Nvidia ihre neuen 900er Karten, z.B. die 970 zum aktuellen Preis der 770 rausbringt. Dann würde warten schon Sinn. Aber so wie es ist, war und immer sein wird, ist es ein Kompromiss aus Preis-/Leistung. Und da muss man nicht viel warten und kann, wenn man winzige Zeitfenster mit kleinen Preisober- und unterspitzen außen vor lässt, fast immer "kaufen" statt zu warten.

Natürlich nur, wenn man auch eine neue Grafikkarte will und bei dem Spiel der Entwickler und Graka-Hersteller von schlecht optimierten PC-Spielen mit machen will.


----------



## Enisra (1. September 2014)

Filben schrieb:


> Ansonsten kommt man aus dem Warten nicht mehr heraus.



außer das die neuen GPUs bald angekündigt werden


----------



## Filben (1. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> außer das die neuen GPUs bald angekündigt werden


Und daaaaann?


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> außer das die neuen GPUs bald angekündigt werden



Was heißt "bald" ? Die werden VIELLEICHT im Laufe dieses Monats vorgestellt, in den Handel kommen die sicher frühestens Mitte Oktober, und es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass Du dann plötzlich nennenswert mehr Leistung fürs Geld bekommst und/oder dass die alten schlagartig viel billiger werden. idR lohnt sich ein Warten da genau so wie ein Warten OHNE bald kommenden Neurelease, denn so oder so werden die Karten natürlich nach 2-3 Monaten immer ETWAS günstiger, also ein BISSCHEN mehr Leistung pro Euro bekommst Du an sich IMMER, wenn Du 2-3 Monate wartest. Aber nur _weil _neue Karten vielleicht in 2 Monaten dann auf den Markt kommen noch abwarten? Wenn einem die aktuelle Karte noch reicht, kann man das machen, aber dann sucht man an sich auch gar nicht nach ner neuen...


----------



## Schalkmund (1. September 2014)

Ich würde zwar gerne Aufrüsten aber momentan ist einfach eine schlechte Zeit dafür. Schließlich kommen auf den PC Schwergewichte wie Witcher 3 und Star Citizen zu, da könnte man jetzt eine Schweinekohle für das dickste Moped am Markt ausgeben und das Teil kapituliert dann trotzdem vor den maximalen Einstellungen der Spiele die uns in den nächsten Jahren erwarten. Vermutlich müsste man noch bis 2016 oder 2017 warten um sich mit Hardware einzudecken, mit der man relativ gut bis zum Ende dieser Konsolengeneration auskommt.


----------

